# Dog necklaces I make



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

multi-color pearls...




















Other varieties....














































The first 2 are the only ones I have left. I'm in the process of making more necklaces for sale. If anyone is interested in buying, let me know. I can make all kinds for both male and female dogs, and different sizes too. I do have Paypal, so if anyone is interested then PM me and I will give you the info for that.
My prices start out at $10.00 which does include shipping and handling.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

i love the pearls I've been looking for pearls on ebay for my chi


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

they are all beautiful, i love them all


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

I love the first one! where do you get your pendent from?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

theyre beautiful x


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Small But Mighty said:


> I love the first one! where do you get your pendent from?



There is a store here called Joann's that have quite a selection of pendants and beads, etc. There's another specialty shop here that is specifically for jewelry making also that I'll buy pendants and other materials from. I'm also going to use some natural things later such as shells from the beaches near me!

Thank you, everyone for the nice comments!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Those are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Those are beautiful, I wish I had some extra cash right now. Great job!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you all for the nice comments! I'm going to keep having a steady supply of necklaces made cause they're going faster than I can make them almost! So I will always have more later!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

they are beautiful i could imagine Twig wearing the pink pearls, love the one with the shell pendant too


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

All of the pictured doggy necklaces have been sold, but I have made several more and will put the pictures of them on here by Sunday.


----------



## PrincessCharming (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm getting my chi at the end of March...I want you to remember to save me one!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 4, 2009)

Love them! Wish I had extra $.


----------



## Jeannam2008 (Feb 4, 2010)

Their so pretty. I really love the first one


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I have several more necklaces made and ready for sale. Will get pictures up this week-end. If anyone is interested and/or you want something specially made for you, let me know. I can make any size, any color, and quite a number of different designs. I also have Paypal.


----------

